# Smith College Museum Safety Team Member



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Museum Safety Team Member*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/07/2022
*Category:* Arts and Museum Administration; +1
*Job Number: *R-202200365
If you have any questions about the position or our application process, reach out to us at [email protected].
Museum of Art
*Job Description
Job Summary *
Responsible for maintaining the safety and security of staff, visitors, works of art and the museum building in coordination with the Security Manager and Visitor Experience staff. Ensure a positive museum experience while providing outstanding customer service. Monitor the museum's security systems and conduct museum security tours. Notify and coordinate with appropriate museum or college staff as trained in the case of an emergency. Safety Team members work in a collaborative, team-based environment. Through their work in the museum building, Safety Team members support the museum's core values and help create safe and inclusive spaces within the museum for learning and engaging with art. Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive and welcoming work environment. 
*Essential Functions
Visitor Safety and Experience 40%:* 
Tour galleries and cover staff-designated security points in the museum. Collaborate with Visitor Experience staff to provide visitors with a safe and welcoming experience, including coordinating on security coverage and response to security and safety incidents. Uphold security and safety policies as trained. Respond to emergencies as trained. 
*Monitor Alarm Systems 40%: *
Monitor the museum's PC-based security system and surveillance. Communicate with Visitor Experience staff in response to incidents in the museum or security alarms. Coordinate response with the Smith College Campus Safety Department as needed. 
*Administrative Duties 10%:*
Participate in regular training, including training on evacuation and safety procedures and customer service. Attend museum all-staff meetings. Complete paperwork and incident reports related to duties. 
*Operational Support 10%:*
Back up other front-of-house staff as needed, including support with events and program support for colleagues in Visitor Experience, Education and Curatorial. Provide vacation and sick time coverage for colleagues in Museum Safety as needed. Perform related duties as needed. 
*Other Functions*
All employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.
*Minimum Qualifications (knowledge, skills, education, experience, certifications, licenses) *
High school diploma plus at least 1 year of related security or visitor services experience or an equivalent combination of education/experience. Demonstrated desire to work with and support a diverse learning community. Ability to meet the physical requirements of this position. Experience working with individuals from diverse backgrounds. 
*Preferred Qualifications*
Experience in a museum or higher education setting preferred. Associate's degree preferred. 
*Skills *
Excellent judgment and ability to respond quickly, calmly and appropriately in emergency situations; strong customer service and people skills; strong collaboration and team-building skills; strong oral and written communication skills. Computer proficiency and familiarity with Google drive and Windows software. Promptness, reliability, and honesty are required in this position.
*Additional Information*
To help visitors identify Security staff in the museum, Safety Officers follow a dress code and wear a badge and a radio with ear buds. Evening hours, weekends, and some holidays will be required. Safety Officers are on call 24/7 in the case of security issues or emergencies.
For the care and safety of our community, Smith College requires that all employees be vaccinated as a condition of employment and as such, the incumbent will be required to be immunized against COVID-19 on or before their first day of employment. Proof of vaccination status will be required. Individuals may seek medical or religious exemption with HR, but must do so prior to their arrival. 
Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *Be sure you have provided all attachments before submitting your application.

You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.*
Review of applications will begin
June 14, 2022
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Consistent with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) and Massachusetts General Law, Chapter 151B, it is the policy of Smith College to provide reasonable accommodation when requested by a qualified applicant or employee with a disability, unless such accommodation would cause an undue hardship. The policy regarding requests for reasonable accommodation applies to all aspects of employment, including the application process. If reasonable accommodation is needed, please contact our recruiting team at [email protected].
Diversity and a culture of inclusion among students, staff, faculty, and administration are crucial to the mission and values of Smith College. We are an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and do not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religions, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------

